# Deltoid pain on Incline



## GFR (Jan 12, 2006)

I have an odd pain in my rear delt on the left side from doing incline BB work. It is a sharp pain and the odd thing it's in my rear delts and hurts when I press but not when I do rows....any ideas what it could be???????
I took 20 days off and it's better but I can still feel some pain.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2006)

subscapularis?


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't know, it's functions seem to fit the problem but I don't know this muscle at all....never studied it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't know, it's functions seem to fit the problem but I don't know this muscle at all....never studied it.




it is an internal rotator.  It attaches at the scapula.  That is why it may hurt there.  Are you benching with a wide grip?  Maybe something is getting pinched back there when you pull your shoulder blades together and then try and contract and press?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2006)

Any chance you might be stretching too far back?  

Also, it might take some of the stress off your shoulders if you bring the path of the bar a little lower than your normal range of motion.  (instead of touching the bar just barely below your neck lower it so it's a a little closer to your mid-chest)  just an idea...


----------



## Yanick (Jan 12, 2006)

i get the same thing with incline pressing and flat pressing like a BB'er. a while ago my doc told me i have tendonitis but nothing helped (i tried, RICE, acupuncture, cortizone) except taking incline pressing out of my routine, except a low incline dumbell press, and switching my form on all presses to be more in the sagittal plane. now a days i rarely, if ever, get a little soreness there after a workout where i do lots of pressing.

one more thing that contributed to stopping the pain, was me not working bodyparts but rather movements or joint actions.


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 12, 2006)

I get the same problem......probably subscapularis as p-funk stated.

I really work on doing rehab exercises as warmups and then strech the crap out of my rotators before every work out.

It sucks because I now spend more time warming up than actually working out!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2006)

FenderBender said:
			
		

> I get the same problem......probably subscapularis as p-funk stated.
> 
> I really work on doing rehab exercises as warmups and then strech the crap out of my rotators before every work out.
> 
> It sucks because I now spend more time warming up than actually working out!!!!!




do active mobility warm ups.....

do your rotators at the end of the workout.  The last thing I would want is to work my rotators and fatigue them and then try to bench heavy...yikes!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i get the same thing with incline pressing and flat pressing like a BB'er. a while ago my doc told me i have tendonitis but nothing helped (i tried, RICE, acupuncture, cortizone) quote]What does Rice do for something. please explain as i have never heard of such a thing


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Yanick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have an odd pain in my rear delt on the left side from doing incline BB work. It is a sharp pain and the odd thing it's in my rear delts and hurts when I press but not when I do rows....any ideas what it could be???????
> I took 20 days off and it's better but I can still feel some pain.


Its because your old.


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Its because your old.


That is true, but I would still like feed back on what the injury could be and how to treat it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is true, but I would still like feed back on what the injury could be and how to treat it.




ice
NSAIDs

stretching

possibly changing your grip on the bar


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you considered using DBs instead of barbells, and possibly using a neutral grip?


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 12, 2006)

when i had rotator issues i used a couple remedies
1.only do pushing movements one day a week so i put chest and shoulders in the same day
2.Ice the shoulder area after any workout that you feel irritated the rotator
3.Do some rotator exerciese
4.Should have put this first(take time off from the exerciese that hurt!!)


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do active mobility warm ups.....
> 
> do your rotators at the end of the workout.  The last thing I would want is to work my rotators and fatigue them and then try to bench heavy...yikes!




I totally agree, would never want to work them even close to fatigue before working chest.

Foreman: The rehab exercises I refer really did the trick for me and are very very light. ( after inflamation has ceased of coarse)

1.)  Arms out 90 deg latal, thumbs up (slightly back for stretch)  tiny circles 30 reps

2.)  Arms out 90 deg latal, thumbs down toward floor,  tiny circles, 30 reps

3.)  Interlace fingers, lift arms strait overhead and turn palms to ceiling, look foward not up, hold for 30 sec,

4.) place knuckles on temples and roll your elbows together, (like pecdec motion) then slowly bring elbows back for the fullest stretch. 15 reps.

do like a circuit w/ no rest for 2 sets.

These really "loosened me up" and after 1 month have had no problem with incline bench.  My trainer really is trusted by alot of top level pro atheletes and these are what he gave me as a warm up, I hope they can help you as well......us old farts need to stick together


----------

